# Any pediatricians here??



## fabi_c544 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am a pediatrician, trained and working in Spain and I'm doing a bit of research on the possibility to moving to the UAE (Dubai or Abu Dhabi).

I would love to get the opportunity to talk directly to a pediatrician who is currently working there, or at least a physician.

I would like to get some information about the professional experience, quality standards, good places to work at (since I am very active and interested in professional growth, publications etc). Which hospitals are considered good to work at from this point of view?

Also, it would be nice to know what my salary expectations should be (I graduated 6 years ago and finished my specialist training 2.5 years ago).

For those of you who are familiar with the Western European medicine, what are the main differences compared to the UAE from a physician's point of view?

I have many more questions, but these seem enough to start with...:eyebrows:

Hope to hear from you soon!

Thanks!


----------

